# The story of "Crazy Steve"....



## Arrow3 (May 13, 2012)

This happened April 5th morning when Greg Tench and I came out of the woods...

When I joined this property on a turkey only membership one of the guys warned me of a guy who lived near one of the gates..They called him crazy steve....He told me something was wrong with him mentaly and that he would come over and harass members of the club...This morning when we came out, he was standing by my truck....He starts yelling " I see you Son of a (You know what) and your under arrest...I continue walking to the truck and he yells it again....I told Greg that I would handle it....This guys starts yelling that we are going to jail for trespassing....I tell him Im a member of the club and he asks to see my membership card...I tell him that I dont have to show him anything but I will just to shut him up...I show him the card and he still doesn't beleive me...He looked at me several times and called me a Son of a (you know what)... I didn't want to knock out this guy...He is at least 60...Then he asked me where I lived and I told him Oglethorpe County...He then asked me if I lived in Georgia and wanted to see my drivers license... I told him I wasn't showing him anything else and he needed to get up the road to his house....As me and Greg pulled away, he yelled that I was a son of a (you know what) again.... 

I think Greg was more shook up then I was..I laughed it off because I had already been told about him...Then I get a phone call from the club president saying that Steve had called Plum Creek and reported a trespasser... The Pres said to call the Wilkes County sherrifs office if he bothered me again and please refrain from whipping his butt ... The President cussed him out during deer season for locking him in a gate when he went in to hunt because he didn't recognize his truck...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## XIronheadX (May 13, 2012)

I would park at that gate a lot just for the laughs.


----------



## woods-n-water (May 13, 2012)

He deserves an honorary membership...LMBO


----------



## ridgestalker (May 13, 2012)

Man thats crazy.I dont know if i would take to kindly to that though an be able to laugh it off.Good job on your part letting him keep his teeth.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 13, 2012)

*LOL, you just never know what your gonna run into...*

Thankfully you were warned ahead of time about crazy steve.  I bet you will see him again next year


----------



## kevincox (May 13, 2012)

He needs some med intervention. LOL


----------



## sman (May 13, 2012)

I'm sorry but that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 13, 2012)




----------



## hawglips (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like you handled Crazy Steve well.


----------



## MKW (May 14, 2012)

*...*

That's a funny story, you son of a (you know what)!!



Mike


----------



## WELLS8230 (May 14, 2012)

Better not turn your back on crazy steve!


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 14, 2012)

Was your truck on club or public property?  If club, seems to me he's the one trespassing.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2012)

Dog Hunter said:


> Was your truck on club or public property?  If club, seems to me he's the one trespassing.



My truck was on club land. He was the one trespassing.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 14, 2012)

Coming trespassing to call you a trespasser.  That's indeed crazy.


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

It is a funny story.  I am glad you did not kick his tail.  It sounds like you showed good restraint.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2012)

Dog Hunter said:


> Coming trespassing to call you a trespasser.  That's indeed crazy.



funny huh?


----------



## Greg Tench (May 14, 2012)

kevincox said:


> He needs some med intervention. LOL



Kevin, That dude needs more than medicine !!!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 14, 2012)

Greg Tench said:


> Kevin, That dude needs more than medicine !!!



Im gonna drop you off at his house the next time we hunt there!


----------



## Greg Tench (May 14, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Im gonna drop you off at his house the next time we hunt there!



LOL !!! Maybe thats the ticket. Get him stirred and cussin at daylight and make em gobble !!! - lol- If not maybe he will whip us up a good breakfast @@@ !!! Srambled or fried you son of a you know what !!! LOL


----------



## Toddmann (May 14, 2012)

Brandon I think you should get this on video.


----------



## BERN (May 15, 2012)

I had a very similar experience this year. My neighbor swore that our lease was for deer only and confronted me at the gate. Turned out he had named all the turkeys and didn't want any of them shot since they obviously belonged to him.

Don't know his name though. Much better story with a name like "Crazy Steve".


----------



## Ricochet (May 15, 2012)

hawglips said:


> Sounds like you handled Crazy Steve well.



Yep!  



MKW said:


> That's a funny story, you son of a (you know what)!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Yep!  LOL


----------



## Arrow3 (May 15, 2012)

I think he liked Greg more then me.....He never did cuss him...


----------



## MKW (May 15, 2012)

*...*

He was prolly afraid of Greg. Prolly thought he was the ghost of Dale Earnhardt! 



Mike


----------



## Gator8em (May 19, 2012)

If every club had a Crazy Steve, there would be a lot less trespassing. Just sayin. I wonder if I could hire him for a few days a year to patrol my lease.


----------



## dtala (May 20, 2012)

if he talked to my wife like that she'd hit him in the face with a stick, then call the law to him.

ya'll think he's funny now, but he ain't going to get any saner.....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2012)

dtala said:


> if he talked to my wife like that she'd hit him in the face with a stick, then call the law to him.
> 
> ya'll think he's funny now, but he ain't going to get any saner.....



Im just gonna park where he cant see my truck...


----------



## TK1 (May 21, 2012)

There was a similar guy like that in southern Ohio where i went to school at..He lived next to a few ponds that we used for classes and such(public land) his name was Shotgun Willie and he loved to torment college kids and even assault them when given the chance..Needless to say he picked the wrong 3 college kids one evening when we were gigging frogs   Seems like this dude at your lease is a prime candidate for the looney bin...


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Jul 2, 2012)

I called the sheriff one time on some trespassers and one of those crazies tried to turn the tables and have me arrested! He was on a public road, on a four wheeler. He yelled at the sheriff - "take him to jail, they've come out here and put up gates, and put posted signs on all these trees! Who do they think they are!!!"

Some people! -


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2013)

I ran into Crazy Steve yesterday while checking my trail cams....He said he was looking forward to seeing Greg again this spring...


----------



## David Parker (Feb 11, 2013)

Leave a bottle of muscadine wine on his porch as a token.  Sometimes a fella like that is good to have on your side.  Y'know, for those times when a level-head is getting you nowhere.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 11, 2013)

dtala said:


> if he talked to my wife like that she'd hit him in the face with a stick, then call the law to him.
> 
> ya'll think he's funny now, but he ain't going to get any saner.....



Yall think about all these loonies lately that shoot up some folks, later on the news folks say, well we knew something was wrong with him, we should a called someone. Be careful dealing with folks with mental issues.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 11, 2013)

We've got someone like that next door to one of our gates, he's in his mid 80's and told me he fought in the civil war.....after hearing that I just pull my truck in where he can't see it.

He used to be a nice old man, but I'm afraid Alzheimer's has taken its toll. It's easier to just avoid him that get him upset.  You can't reason with someone in his condition and I see no reason to cause him any stress.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Feb 11, 2013)

That sounds like it could get dangerous if steve ever had a gun or something. Sounds like he needs to be put in a mental institution.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisclayton33 said:


> That sounds like it could get dangerous if steve ever had a gun or something. Sounds like he needs to be put in a mental institution.



x2. sounds like the steve could be very dangerous.  Id hate to have to shoot a mentally unstable person because they pulled a gun on me.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 11, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I ran into Crazy Steve yesterday while checking my trail cams....He said he was looking forward to seeing Greg again this spring...



Greg; I heard he was relly dissapointed you werent there the other day


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 11, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I ran into Crazy Steve yesterday while checking my trail cams....He said he was looking forward to seeing Greg again this spring...



That screwball dont even know the county he is in much less remember me !!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 11, 2013)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Greg; I heard he was relly dissapointed you werent there the other day



James,I hope to see him soon !!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2014)

btt....


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> btt....



Are we bored?  I know I am.  To cold and windy to fish.  No ducks left to shoot.  No hogs at the club.

You join this club again?  Please tell me you did for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep. Still got a turkey membership .


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Roger T (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol,  a good story never dies!


----------

